# Clerk Visa Dillemma



## Jain123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey all 

I have a job offer of 10 k from a employer in Dubai. They offered me the job on May 15. My degree attestation is taking a lot of time. The employer is suggesting that they can call me on clerk visa. They have not promised (we have not talked about it) that they will upgrade my visa later. While i have already resigned from my current company. I don't want to lose on the salary. Also I am afraid that they might take back the offer.

Would the wrong designation on visa create on issue if I apply for a tourist visa of some other country? Also will it create an issue if I switch my job within/ outside UAE. Would it be possible to upgrade the visa later? 

Please help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've had all sorts of designations on visas that have no bearing on my role. I've never had an issue getting visas to go anywhere. Yes, the designation can be changed in your visa but I'd imagine the employer would do it when your visa is renewed as it costs money because it means going through the whole visa process again. I wouldn't worry about it, it's quite common here and if will have no bearing on anything you do in the future. You'd be amazed at how many senior people out here have a filing clerk's visa.


----------



## Jain123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi BedouGirl

Thank you so much for your quik response. I assume that since you are a 'westener', you would not face issues with visa anyway. Would you know anybody who is from our part of the world and have been easily living/travelling with such visa designation?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jain123 said:


> Hi BedouGirl
> 
> Thank you so much for your quik response. I assume that since you are a 'westener', you would not face issues with visa anyway. Would you know anybody who is from our part of the world and have been easily living/travelling with such visa designation?


it can cause an issue some time when e.g if you are travelling to another GCC country like Oman and there is an expectation of visa on arrival. The only hassle you would have is that you would need to pre-arrange a visa (1 or 2 days).
Unless you have to travel for work (where its the employer's problem to sort out), I can't foresee you going anywhere except Oman for tourism in GCC.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> it can cause an issue some time when e.g if you are travelling to another GCC country like Oman and there is an expectation of visa on arrival. The only hassle you would have is that you would need to pre-arrange a visa (1 or 2 days).
> Unless you have to travel for work (where its the employer's problem to sort out), I can't foresee you going anywhere except Oman for tourism in GCC.


That happens depending on the passport you hold!

I've been a follow up clerk and had my designation changed on renewal once I found my attested degree. Never had any issues.


----------

